# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Preferred method

## Justinproctor684

Just a quick question about this. Is this the preferred method of currency to use when ordering gear online I've never done it but plan on it soon any advise would be appreciated

----------


## Brett N

I have used bitcoin with a certain site and have had no issues. Payment posted in less than 20 minutes. Places still use moneygram and western union as well. I don't know all the specifics but I don't believe it is impossible to track where the sent bitcoin came from anymore. 

The only crypto I believe that is truly anonymous is monero, but I have not seen a site that uses it. Just darkweb shit from what I have heard. 

Just depends on source.

----------


## Justinproctor684

> I have used bitcoin with a certain site and have had no issues. Payment posted in less than 20 minutes. Places still use moneygram and western union as well. I don't know all the specifics but I don't believe it is impossible to track where the sent bitcoin came from anymore. 
> 
> The only crypto I believe that is truly anonymous is monero, but I have not seen a site that uses it. Just darkweb shit from what I have heard. 
> 
> Just depends on source.


Ok thank you... so using you're debit card is not the way to go

----------


## Brett N

I haven’t been to a site where they allow you to use a debit card.

----------


## Bio-Active

Guys just know that this section was created to teach you how to buy bitcoin or altcoins. How you spend them is not what this was intended for

----------


## Justinproctor684

> Guys just know that this section was created to teach you how to buy bitcoin or altcoins. How you spend them is not what this was intended for


Got it thank you

----------


## Oliver47

As for me, I preffer coin payment method - https://cryptolinks.com/coin-payments . Always works best for me. Fast, anonymous and comfy
"

----------


## Oliver47

Hi guys! Have you ever used crypto cards? Personally, I didn't use the cards yet, as my intended purpose of use was for transferring money from paypal to wirex via card transfer and exchange it for btc there. I have read about cards here https://revain.org/crypto-cards , still need some real life experience.

----------

